

Quantum Random Number Generator Created Using A Nokia N9's Camera - davidbarker
http://medium.com/the-physics-arxiv-blog/602f88552b64

======
officialjunk
...and an external green LED that evenly illuminates the camera sensor.

it's not a closed system, yet. it shouldn't be hard to create a device that is
self-contained, though.

